# Mr. Flapper Episode: Ready To Go Out



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Courtesy of Tiff on the Muscovy duck list ..

This week, O'Malley Peepers gets ready to go out.

http://mrflapper.com/051013.htm


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, these are so wonderful - not just the pictures but the story lines. I look forward to your pictures. They just make me feel good. Thanks, maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Thank you for that bit of happiness after a week of so much sadness!

The stories should go in a picture book for children,with the captions underneath as they are...too cute!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That was really cute! Thank You.


----------

